# General beekeeping > Starting out >  which type of hive

## doc

I'm going to start in 2014.forestry commission giving me a site near airdrie.is there any courses nearby for beginners. Where best to source first hive/type etc

----------


## Neils

You could start a war asking what the best hive is  :Big Grin: 

For an "easy" life though the simple answer is whatever hive type is most commonly used around you. In this neck of the woods it's the National so that is what we tend to recommend that people start with. It is definitely a question worth asking at the local beginner's course and I would also add, don't buy any equipment until you've had a chance to visit an apiary and get hands on with some bees. Not even cars depreciate as fast as a beehive bought in haste by someone who then decides they don't actually like beekeeping.

----------


## brothermoo

And even more confusing is when you decide on hive type you may also think about poly instead of wood... But as has been said, weigh it up while getting hands on first  :Wink: 

__________________
sent via tapatalk

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Buy a Smith hive they are best
Lol! there's a target on my back now

Top and bottom bee space hives?
I like top bee space myself but some things like Queen excluders (which you will need) cost more  
Also Smith hives for instance have short lugs on the frames unlike the National Hive

Easiest start is to buy a full size hive locally with bees in it and collect from the seller

----------


## Dark Bee

[QUOTE=The Drone Ranger;18482]Buy a Smith hive they are best
Lol! there's a target on my back now


I happily endorse Mr Rangers choice of hive, excellent size for black bees and easy to construct if you feel like doing so.
There was also a Smythe hive in days gone by. :EEK!:

----------


## janeoh

> Buy a Smith hive they are best
> Lol! there's a target on my back now
> 
> Top and bottom bee space hives?
> I like top bee space myself but some things like Queen excluders (which you will need) cost more  
> Also Smith hives for instance have short lugs on the frames unlike the National Hive
> 
> Easiest start is to buy a full size hive locally with bees in it and collect from the seller


I have made enqueries from local beekeepers in Glasgow & South Lanarkshire but had no luck in getting bee's. Hence the other thread on trying to catch some. Bee's seem to be rarer than hens teeth due to either heavy losses some people are experiencing or increase in demand. Boo hoo

----------


## Jimbo

janeoh,

If you are a member of Glasgow beekeepers you are then automatically a member of Clyde Area Beekeepers Association (CABA)
A number of CABA members started a bee breeding program (mainly Glasgow beekeeping members) to provide nucs to CABA members.
Have you asked them for a nuc?

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> I have made enqueries from local beekeepers in Glasgow & South Lanarkshire but had no luck in getting bee's. Hence the other thread on trying to catch some. Bee's seem to be rarer than hens teeth due to either heavy losses some people are experiencing or increase in demand. Boo hoo


Fingers crossed after oil seed rape some folk might sell a hive or two  :Smile:

----------


## doc

i've been close enough to still want to have a good go.i know someone who has 2 hives,helped with small chores.feeding etc.... a wee bit of a distance away so not there that often.had thought i would start with 2 nationals nxt spring.looking to attend a couple of courses.what do you all recommend?

----------


## gavin

> Fingers crossed after oil seed rape some folk might sell a hive or two


Maybe not near Glasgow though.  After the sycamore perhaps.  

Still worth putting out a bait hive.

----------


## gavin

> .... i would start with 2 nationals nxt spring.looking to attend a couple of courses.what do you all recommend?


Two Nationals sounds perfect to me.  It is the most common hive type, easy to get supplies, easy to move bees in.  Why not get bees this year and do the classes overwinter?  

There are beekeeper groups in Lenzie and East Kilbride as well as the main Glasgow ones.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Yes definitely Take bees first chance you get, --  99% of the time whoever the bees come from will help you as you get started

----------


## greengumbo

Poly langstroths !

or maybe that was just me being deliberately obtuse when I started out  :Wink:

----------


## brothermoo

I need to look into making poly OSBs ...might be the way forward  :Wink: 

__________________
sent via tapatalk

----------


## gavin

> Poly langstroths !
> 
> or maybe that was just me being deliberately obtuse when I started out


Sounds like the choice of a man thinking he'll become a commercial beekeeper one day  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Helping a friend with poly hives the other day cured me of any desire to switch from wood

----------


## Jon

What's the problem working with poly?

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> What's the problem working with poly?


there was a hodge podge of poly boxes standard excluders plastic crown boards all strapped together to stop them blowing over
They had to be painted (whats that all about) 
Looked more like a selection of fruit boxes piled up at the back of tesco

----------


## Jon

Wood does it for me. I like the poly nucs though.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> Wood does it for me. I like the poly nucs though.


I have a few of those a mouse munched it's way in the front door this year (for the first time)
They don't need painting (Paynes)

----------


## gavin

> They don't need painting (Paynes)


But they look so much better for it!  (until the lemongrass oil hits it of course .... )

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> there was a hodge podge of poly boxes ... all strapped together to stop them blowing over ...


I don't think an occupied poly is much lighter than an occupied wooden hive, DR.  But yes, some poly hives have roofs that can easily fly off.  I strap all my hives down - wood and poly.
(Bring back your avatar.  Where has it gone?)
Kitta

----------


## gavin

Something like this should do it.

----------


## drumgerry

That's not how I remember Tonto Gavin!

And on the question of roofs.  The crappy shallow wooden ones you get nowadays aren't good enough not to need something to keep them in place.  Both polys and widdys get a brick in this hombre's apiary

----------


## Black Comb

I had a good look at at Paynes nuc at the association last week. That fixed feeder looks problematic (they may have changed it now).
I refer the MB poly nucs. Separate floor, easier to clean. Mind you, they are langstroth, but some plyin the right places,they can be made into nationals.
Having used nationals, l/s jumbo and standard l/ s my preference is for standard l/s. jumbos might be better further south.
Yes those shallow roofs from main suppliers are a pain, not good if want to top insulate over the winter.

----------


## fatshark

The fixed feeder in those Paynes poly nucs is a bee graveyard. I've butchered all mine to make eight frame nucs. Adam on the BBKA forum was the first I saw doing this. It feels odd taking a bread knife to a brand new poly box and you'd be surprised how easily the blood washes off.

----------


## hypostatic

Agreed,

Ive just started out and got 2 smith hives and they are great, real easy to use, although havent tried anything else yet.

Only thing i dont like about them is that there is nothing to keep them together and they seem to slide a bit and you cant strap them down as the lid sticks out. Otherwise a good hive.

Have fun

----------


## janeoh

> janeoh,
> 
> If you are a member of Glasgow beekeepers you are then automatically a member of Clyde Area Beekeepers Association (CABA)
> A number of CABA members started a bee breeding program (mainly Glasgow beekeeping members) to provide nucs to CABA members.
> Have you asked them for a nuc?


No but hoping to go a trip soon with them, so I will give that a bash - thanks, Jane

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> Agreed,
> 
> Ive just started out and got 2 smith hives and they are great, real easy to use, although havent tried anything else yet.
> 
> Only thing i dont like about them is that there is nothing to keep them together and they seem to slide a bit and you cant strap them down as the lid sticks out. Otherwise a good hive.
> 
> Have fun


That only happens when they are new 
After a while you need the hive tool to get them apart  :Smile:

----------


## chris

> there is nothing to keep them together and they seem to slide a bit and you cant strap them down as the lid sticks out.


Whilst waiting for the bees to stick the boxes together, these are very good, and easily attached/undone.They are also very useful for fixing the floor to the brood box.

http://www.icko-apiculture.com/fr/ca...esult/?q=DG420

----------

